# What are your "Most Wanted" for 2012?



## plymouth71

These are cars I'll be looking for this year. Yeah, I know some are just a pipe dream, Grails to some, but hey! I've found some Jems! Following my policy of "If you can't find it, Make it yourself!" I am prepared to do that if it comes to it.











So? What cars are you looking for? Maybe we can help each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance

*Another Track*

My most wanted is another Max Trak road course. I had to sell mine a few years ago. =( But it takes cash that I don't have right now!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

What I'm looking for, are vintage and somewhat Cherry- Aurora Wild Ones bodies....I have several chassis, but only the Ford GT body, and really would love the Mustang 2+2, Camaro or Cougar body to add to my collection  Sad part is, my funding is severely limited, and most eBay auctions for these cars go waaay beyond my budget, and I think Dan/P71 knows where I'm coming from


----------



## alpink

ralph, let me have a look around. I might have that Cougar and I am not interested in keeping it. I am sure you will have something to trade. let me think about some wants too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Cool !*



alpink said:


> ralph, let me have a look around. I might have that Cougar and I am not interested in keeping it. I am sure you will have something to trade. let me think about some wants too.


Awesome Al Strikes again....thanks Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Right on Al! This is what I was hoping would happen. Maybe we can help each other out!


----------



## clydeomite

Hey ralph: 
I have more than one nice Cougar body the red/ white #3. But I dont have any 67 Galaxies , or Tbirds I could use a Torino too. any trades?????
clyde-0-mite


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*trade items...*



clydeomite said:


> Hey ralph:
> I have more than one nice Cougar body the red/ white #3. But I dont have any 67 Galaxies , or Tbirds I could use a Torino too. any trades?????
> clyde-0-mite


 Clyde, oh man, I WISH I had your desired cars as well.... my T-Jet collection is still very small. Funny thing is, I have collected quite a few NOS Aurora T-Jet chassis in the past six months, but have only cloaked them with JL, AW, MM or Dash bodies. So my collection of *Actual Aurora bodies is very- very small 
BTW- on my list of trade away T-Jet items, I have an 80% complete Vibrator Chassis, a White Cobra GT(missing the glass, but no damage)body, and a Cream-Yellow Ford GT body(very nice with just a chip out of front glass).


----------



## madsapper

Bre Datsuns! Blue and red (and of course, sugar daddy) Datsun pickups, a pink 57 Nomad, and a blue/red road runner (blue on sides) as well as four gears...

I have some tuff ones to trade. Yellow firebird, a cougar, a couple camaro's and a couple mustangs. Some are mint, some now sport thehotrod rear wheels under cut wells...

I had the chance to purchase some tjets yesterday. Two hotrods, a tan 63 vette, a J car, and what looked like a faller body on a tjet chassis. All this with some track sections. He wanted 160, which was too much for me. The bodies were nice but needed a severe cleaning as well as tires on all...


----------



## TBI

Hey Dan, Bud's has the Crown Vic CHP body for $8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Trade?*



madsapper said:


> Bre Datsuns! Blue and red (and of course, sugar daddy) Datsun pickups, a pink 57 Nomad, and a blue/red road runner (blue on sides) as well as four gears...
> 
> I have some tuff ones to trade. Yellow firebird, a cougar, a couple camaro's and a couple mustangs. Some are mint, some now sport thehotrod rear wheels under cut wells...
> 
> I had the chance to purchase some tjets yesterday. Two hotrods, a tan 63 vette, a J car, and what looked like a faller body on a tjet chassis. All this with some track sections. He wanted 160, which was too much for me. The bodies were nice but needed a severe cleaning as well as tires on all...


 I have a red(w/White side #46) Bre Datsun that I'd trade for a Yellow Tuffy Firebird Body. The Datsun is really pretty clean 'cept for a Windshield post crack that sorta been repaired.....i can take and post pix if interested ? PS- I'd include a Vintage nice running Magna traction chassis with the Datsun body if you want to trade your complete Firebird Tuffy ?


----------



## plymouth71

TBI said:


> Hey Dan, Bud's has the Crown Vic CHP body for $8 :thumbsup:


Thanks man I'll take a look!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Here is my Trading Fodder....*

Here ya go guys,all the cars you see in these pix ('cept the Super Mod) are available to trade with..... Btw- the* AMRAC Datsun on the lift IS SOLD !* But I'd sell the Aurora AFX Datsun either With($20) or Without($10) the Aurora Magna-Traction Chassis.
I desire Aurora Wild Ones Bodies/cars and a select few Tuff Ones cars as well...... Anybody interested ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Close-up of AFX Datsun window Posts...*

FYI- here's some Close -Up Pix of the AFX Datsun window post areas, and as you can see, at least one side was repaired (it looks like it might have been goop fixed?)

















I'd sell this body alone for $10, or with the sweet running original Aurora Magna-Traction for $20.......or I'd trade the body for a decent condition Aurora -Mercury Cougar T-Jet Body or Body w/Chassis.


----------



## buzzinhornet

That Datsun Z body is one of my favs. They did a nice job on it. I have a blue one with no glass and bent window posts. Nice car Ralph.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice Z - never seen that one before.


----------



## Joe Wallace

At the present time I would like to get the last 4 Nastrucks I'm missing. The Quaker State, Ortho, Diehard and J.C. Penny trucks. Joe


----------



## Harold Sage

*If you haven't heard any cougars.lol*

If you haven't heard I like 67-69 cougars or Dirt track racer styles. (Sprint Car, Late Model, Modified's).


----------



## clydeomite

I have that body Mounted on a ,Ok hold your breath COX HO chassis. one of my favs i did a Cox pinto with the AFX pinto on a Cox chassis too just for ships and giggles.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## smokinHOs

*Slot car want list..*

Clearly I have to add pics soon.. LOL

I still can't find a mint AFX Charger Green with red #11. I know the car isn't THAT rare, just can't find one. Also have been looking for the "Brock -Mobil" and "Perkins- Castrol" Tomy Nissans (mint of course.. LOL). 

And finally the Rokar set cars Porsche/Datsun ... oh wait.. Slotnut has them for me. Hmmm... I wonder how much.. :thumbsup:

-marc and marcus


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm still looking around for the other 2 oddball t-jet cougars, ones r/w/b, the other is white/black/red.


----------



## ParkRNDL

oooh, i like this game. i'll play...










Also, I seem to have developed an unhealthy fetish for the Tyco '78 (?) Camaro in its many variations, and I'm constantly on the lookout for ones I don't have. Same goes for the Mustang from that time period, to a smaller degree. And I like those Trans Ams too, but I think I have most of them...

--rick


----------



## 4meandthem

As money permits;

4 gear White riviera with flames
peugot and audi mega g release (4 cars)
Shell tanker truck (cab over)
Kiss release trucks
orange belair with green windows AFX from my childhood
Mega g Highway patrol
A few more cop cars
Firetruck with lights and bell
a couple of ambulances
A few more t-jet rivieras
Non black Batmobiles
A cheetah
A Rolls
A tow/wrecker
A couple of nurora roadsters with tailers
Wizzard Storm

Another case to display some of these! (and more)


----------



## suckfish

anyone looking for this I have a few others but by no means rare or collectable


----------



## [email protected]

Love the Tyco ZX. Just no cash to deal. 

I'd like the red US-1 dump truck, The black and the white, red, and yellow cab over. Any of the Army US-1 stuff. Although cash is the limiter on why I do not have them.


----------



## smokinHOs

*Rick.. ParkNstuff...*

I think I can help fill in some of your Tyco fetish (Z28s, Trans Am). I have some original test shots, I think a couple translucent like the neon blasters, a couple white ones. For you- $500 or so.. 

Actually, they are outside the normal collecting that people do, but I think they are cool. I am sure we can work something out if you are interested. I'm easy.. Maybe a short afternoon on the track and I can deliver.. LOL

What condition do you want the bodies in. Trailer queen or runners "unbroken and complete of course"...

-Marc .. and Marcus


----------



## raypunzel

*xlerator cougars*

Rick,
I happen to have 3 xlerator cougars ( red/blk/wht, blu/red/wht, wht/blu/butterscotch)that are sitting in my display case...along with several other xlerator camaros and firebirds. Whats the going rate for the cougars that youre interested in?
Ray


----------



## ParkRNDL

smokinHOs said:


> I think I can help fill in some of your Tyco fetish (Z28s, Trans Am). I have some original test shots, I think a couple translucent like the neon blasters, a couple white ones. For you- $500 or so..
> 
> Actually, they are outside the normal collecting that people do, but I think they are cool. I am sure we can work something out if you are interested. I'm easy.. Maybe a short afternoon on the track and I can deliver.. LOL
> 
> What condition do you want the bodies in. Trailer queen or runners "unbroken and complete of course"...
> 
> -Marc .. and Marcus


Truth is, the white test shots don't do as much for me... I like the freaky paint schemes Tyco came up with, which all seemed to pay some sort of homage to what Chevy put on them, but were never really accurate. (Actually, I think I DID see a version with accurate-looking Z28 stripes at some point, but I doubt it's very common.) The neon ones might be another story... they sound like fun to run. Yeah, strictly runners for me. Either way, I'm tempted to take you up on it just to get some track time against another grownup.  Sending a PM in a few...



raypunzel said:


> Rick,
> I happen to have 3 xlerator cougars ( red/blk/wht, blu/red/wht, wht/blu/butterscotch)that are sitting in my display case...along with several other xlerator camaros and firebirds. Whats the going rate for the cougars that youre interested in?
> Ray


hey Ray, I really am tempted (Camaros and Firebirds too? hmmmm), but nice XLs go for more than I have in the slot car budget at the moment. A quick Fleabay scan shows that a red/white/black one recently went for 45 bucks. I could get in way over my head real fast. Honestly, I didn't post those pics with hopes of finding them here on the board; just stuff I'd like to run across in my yard sale/flea market/thrift store hunting. Thanks for the offer, though... 

(Hey Ed, didn't you post above that you're looking for those Cougars too?)

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey, it's ME again- lol ! Anyway, I'm gonna add to my "Most Wanted" list, I'm interested in any "runner quality"(can't afford shelf queen quality) T-Jets w/ Cougar, Firebird or Camaro bodies. I know I first stated Wild Ones and Tuff Ones bodies, but I don't own ANY T-Jet Cougars, Camaro, or Firebirds yet.....feed me if you can


----------



## sethndaddy

raypunzel said:


> Rick,
> I happen to have 3 xlerator cougars ( red/blk/wht, blu/red/wht, wht/blu/butterscotch)that are sitting in my display case...along with several other xlerator camaros and firebirds. Whats the going rate for the cougars that youre interested in?
> Ray


Do you have pics? there are 2 different red/black/white ones? and prices your looking for? or trades?

And the butterscotch cougar (like my avatar) just cost me $56.00 with slightly enlarged wheel wells. (it is the most expensive of the 3)


----------



## slotnut

Raypunzal
I would like those cougars from you, prefer shelf quality or lightly used. 

Slotnut


----------



## pshoe64

Great thread. I went and posted up a wish list. Some are unobtanium for me, either due to rarity, price or both, but there are few that I might find/trade/stumble upon....

Paul's Wish List

-Paul


----------



## fuddmiester

I'll be happy finding anything I don't have!!


----------



## Hornet

All i want in my collection is the piece of paper that has the winning numbers to any lottery:tongue:


----------



## torredcuda

I`m not a big "collector" as most of my cars are just average quality runners but I do have a few nicer ones.My wish list for cars would be for an A/FX Rebel Charger,a couple more newer JL or AW t-jet and MT cars-Mopars and musclecars are favs.For track I need a set of service road turnoffs and some single lane pcs for an idea I have for a future track layout and a few more biuldings.That`s about it.


----------



## kiwidave

I got the Micro Scalextrics Alfa if ya want it Paul. Fire me a PM.


----------



## plymouth71

pshoe64 said:


> Great thread. I went and posted up a wish list. Some are unobtanium for me, either due to rarity, price or both, but there are few that I might find/trade/stumble upon....
> 
> Paul's Wish List
> 
> -Paul


Nice list, I have a few of those cars in my collection, however, I cannot give them up as they came from an Australian Friend. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ParkRNDL

pshoe64 said:


> Great thread. I went and posted up a wish list. Some are unobtanium for me, either due to rarity, price or both, but there are few that I might find/trade/stumble upon....
> 
> Paul's Wish List
> 
> -Paul


Hey Paul, sending you a PM.

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy

ALWAYS ALWAYS on my wanted list, since collecting cars, is the flamed blazer by aurora.


----------



## slotnut

pshoe Imay hve some of your wants ck out photo pic

http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd517/slotnutt/IMAG0108.jpg


----------



## pshoe64

PMs sent!


----------



## slotnut

Pm reply sent


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks to Honda I can already claim my first checkmark. Picked up an AFX Rescue Caprice! Thank you Honda! It's a bit rough, but nothing a little goop won't fix


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Well.....I can't claim any check marks on my list 
So, I'm still looking for aurora Wild Ones bodies or ANY (Semi-Clean/ runner quality) Aurora Cougar Body. Also hoping for a Tuff Ones Camaro body.


----------



## pshoe64

*Got A Couple on the List*

Worked a trade with Slotnut and picked up a couple off the list and a couple more I liked. All Micro-Scalectrix. Cars were in excellent condition and exactly as pictured. Thanks again for the trade!

-Paul


----------



## slotnut

Your welcome pshoe. 

Slotnut


----------



## sjracer

I'd like to get an Afx Rallye Escort in White and perhaps the much less htf International Capri.


----------



## onefastmustang

Right now on my wanted list is the autoworld 4 gear nhra summit car of jason line that came in the special summit racing drag set sold only through summit racing stores last year.I havnt been able to locate that car or set anywhere.


----------



## alpink

it has been on eBay a few times. i cannot afford what people are paying for it though.


----------



## onefastmustang

Maybe someone will part out a set soon.


----------



## sjracer

Al, that my issue with the two I'd like to get. The Capri used to be reasonable I used to see them in the pack with stickers for under $100.


----------



## pshoe64

*Three More Down*

Big thanks to ParkRNDL for the recent trade. Great to deal with BTW. I picked up 3 more on my wish list.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

*Thanks Honda*

Thanks to "Hounder" i knocked the resuce car off my list. $5.00 incl shipping, I just had to add the over head lights, chassis, glass, front and rear bumpers and fix 3 pillars. I'm good with that!


----------



## cwbam

*TOMY Nissan NICHI-RA yellow*

Does this car exist? 

TOMY Nissan NICHI-RA yellow blue # 23

I've seen white on the bay but never yellow.


----------



## tycobel

>Does this car exist? 


No it seems to be a very bad picture or the white has turned to yellow.
I'm only aware of a white/blue, even on the 1:1 car.


----------



## tomhocars

*G-plus T-Bird*

I had this car years ago and sold it.I would like to have one again.Reward waiting. Tom Stumpf


----------



## plymouth71

I haven't found one either, so I made my own...


----------



## slotnut

Oh my ply 71 , wow that looks awesome. Can I get one of those?


----------



## plymouth71

Sorry man, that is hand painted except for the numbers and it was a PITA to do. I'm currently working on the white #14 G-Plus Dodge Magnum and it's just as bad.














However. I can supply you with the numbers... I have a few other decals you might be interested in...They took hours in photoshop to perfect...


----------



## sidejobjon

*Brass*

Any Brass Scratch Built Chassis from early 70`s. Willing to trade .PM what you have.
Thanks
SJJ


----------



## Gareth

Hi Guys,

I love the idea of this thread as it could help locate some of my dream cars or at the very least give me an idea of how much I am dreaming in wanting them! 

Can I also say that if anyone needs anything acquired from the UK and posted to them, that I am happy to help out. All I would ask in return is the same service back again! I think this could really help people out as we can keep postage costs to what the car actually costs to post.

Anyway, onto my wish list!

Tomy AFX Turbo Open Wheelers:

Ferrari #27
Autopolis Benetton
Sasol Jordan
Larrousse Lamborghini Venturi
Minardi #24
Scramjet Indycar - Yeah I know I can really dream on this one!! :tongue:

Tomy AFX Turbo Group C Lighted:
Silk Cut Jaguar
Kenwood Porsche

Tomy AFX Turbo Group C Non Lighted:
Castrol Jaguar
Shell Porsche
Any of the other Porsche 962s. I am watching 4 in the UK at the moment but might lose out so am interested in all of them.

Tomy AFX Peugeot 908 - Either number

Tomy AFX Nissan GTP cars

Tomy Toyota 88C
Taka Q
Minolta
Denso - Just missed out on one this week by $2 as I was asleep when it finished! Grrr!

Autoworld Dodge Charger Daytona
Blue #7 - The replica of the Aurora car
There is also a pair of Daytonas, one in yellow and one in white with racing decals that I'd like too.

Anyone who can help out, drop me a line!

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## plymouth71

Still looking for a number of items


----------



## pshoe64

I've updated my Wish List too. I still have some trade material available and will put a new list together for the Sale and Trade section after next week. The KY STLP (Student Technology Leadership Program) State Championship is March 22nd and I run the Racing to the Future event, so I need to get that cleared off my plate first. We have the center section of Rupp Arena (you Wildcat fans know where I'm talking about) and will have an HO scale 1/4 mile set up for the students to compete on.

My Wish List

-Paul


----------



## Gareth

Hi Plymouth,

Is there something special about the yellow Firebird body you are after? It doesn't look any different to this one I just bought from Lucky Bob's. $12 which I thought was a bargain! 










Christmas came exceptionally early today with the arrival of ebay bounty! 










I'm not going for the different versions of the McLaren (this is the Showa car) or the pointy roll bars so I am happy to say I only have 6 Turbo open wheelers to go. :hat:


----------



## plymouth71

Nothing special except I don't have it. I'll take a look at Lucky Bob's. Any idea of his shipping to Canada?


----------



## Gareth

He charges a $5 flat fee on shipping and I'm in the UK so it is an absolute bargain rate.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Nothing special except I don't have it.


I keep telling my wife this. Huge statement 71.


----------



## plymouth71

*Update!*

Update!

Thank you Rick Carter! I got my Sheriff's Car. 

I'm currently working out a trade for the police vand and the black & white.

I'm adding a different police car. I need a couple of these if I can find them. Poor shape is fine as $$ is tight. We just replaced our refrigerator and stove. As long as the paint is good, missing pieces or broken pillars don't matter. I just need a solid canvas. Thank you for looking!


----------



## Bubba 123

Gareth said:


> Hi Plymouth,
> 
> Is there something special about the yellow Firebird body you are after? It doesn't look any different to this one I just bought from Lucky Bob's. $12 which I thought was a bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came exceptionally early today with the arrival of ebay bounty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going for the different versions of the McLaren (this is the Showa car) or the pointy roll bars so I am happy to say I only have 6 Turbo open wheelers to go. :hat:



Oh MAN!!
U got da' Camel & Marlboro :thumbsup:!!!!!

GREEN w/ ENVY

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123

plymouth71 said:


> Nothing special except I don't have it. I'll take a look at Lucky Bob's. Any idea of his shipping to Canada?


shipping 2 Canada..
is what u'r friends on here r 4 :thumbsup:
w/ help a "COUSIN" anytime i can.... "Great White North" ...

lived near Kingston , ONT. 4... 25+ yrs.

Bubba 123


----------



## slotrod

I still looking for a RCMP police car that doesn't break the bank


----------



## plymouth71

Whoops!


----------



## plymouth71

How are you with paint??? I got the decals...


----------



## Gareth

Bubba 123 said:


> Oh MAN!!
> U got da' Camel & Marlboro :thumbsup:!!!!!
> 
> GREEN w/ ENVY
> 
> Bubba 123


Cheers Bubba! Took me a few attempts and the price was a little eye watering but I'm thrilled to have them in the collection! 

I've managed to track down the Turbo Jordan and Venturi Larrousse although they're not paid for yet so that just leaves me the Autopolis Benetton, Ferrari #27, Minardi #24 and the Scramjet Indy to complete the Turbo open wheeler set.

I've also managed to pick up the Rothmans Porsche 962, the Shell one and the white/red Kenwood car plus the Toyota Minolta. And I've got one of the Peugeot 908s on the way. 

Doing well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth

My Tomy Turbo Jordan and Larrousse turned up yesterday. And I have someone who swears he has a #27 Ferrari to sell to me which only leaves the

Autopolis Benetton
Minardi
Scramjet 

to complete the Turbo collection. I'm really pleased! 

Pictures to come.


----------



## copperhead71

*Want this/ i dont*



sidejobjon said:


> Any Brass Scratch Built Chassis from early 70`s. Willing to trade .PM what you have.
> Thanks
> SJJ


lmk sjj if you want this one? runs good on my tyco /afx tracks but it might be better off on a buck type track.


----------



## sidejobjon

Wanted PM sent
thanks sjj


----------



## tazman052186

My most wanted for 2012 is the tyco bandit and tyco nissan.


----------



## JordanZ870

I am still on the hunt for this Porsche 917. It is faller (afx)
Its litter-mate, the Ferrari 512M already lives in my Jebus case!

I would settle for a good clone if anyone would care to take
up the Challenge for dollars or trade labor?


----------



## plymouth71

LoL... I'm working on a set...


----------



## slotcarman12078

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aurora-A-FX-...t=Rennbahnen_und_Slotcars&hash=item4ab6cf5c06

Maybe Claus can lend you a hand? He does have a bit of an advantage by being in the land of Faller.. By the way, while this is still fairly cheap, there are 9 tags (days) left. There was also a BIN listing for about 45 euros + shipping....


----------



## tjd241

It's even mit Licht Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


> It's even mit Licht Joe. :thumbsup:



errmmmm...I have no idea what that is, mate.

I sent clause a PM and the link in hopes that he can help me with this auction.
I doubt they will want to mess with a USA bidder, though Claus just might.


----------



## Bill Hall

with light

also...NO PAYPAL!


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, Bill!


----------



## plymouth71

sprechen sie deutsch Bill?


----------



## JordanZ870

plymouth71 said:


> sprechen sie deutsch Bill?


you betcher sweet bippy he does!:thumbsup:


----------



## foxkilo

I can put myself on offer as I am also living in the land of Faller. 
How far are you willing to go on that one?

Mario


----------



## foxkilo

Did anybody noticed that the one on offer has a normal Aurora Flamethrower box whereas the one fix for 49 Euros has a Faller box coming with it.

Either the one with Aurora box has the wrong box or itwas not only made for Faller but maybe also for Holland etc.

BTW the bloke whos ahs the car in the auction is offering shipment to the US (Canada as well).

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Mario!! Sadly, the one year of German I took in high school left me able to count to 10 and say "guten tag!!". The rest of my lessons got lost by the time I turned 17. :lol:


----------



## aurora1

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks Mario!! Sadly, the one year of German I took in high school left me able to count to 10 and say "guten tag!!". The rest of my lessons got lost by the time I turned 17. :lol:


My german is limited to what I learned on Hogan's Heroes.


----------



## foxkilo

Got kicked out of high school for a certain inability to learn and speak the English language.

Had to relearn it in the airforce and then redid my college and later went the UK getting a degree over there. Therefore its never ever to late to learn a new language. If iot has to be German is a different matter. Kisuaheli sounds nice actually. 

Mario


----------



## JordanZ870

joez870 said:


> I am still on the hunt for this Porsche 917. It is faller (afx)
> Its litter-mate, the Ferrari 512M already lives in my Jebus case!
> 
> I would settle for a good clone if anyone would care to take
> up the Challenge for dollars or trade labor?


WOOT!
Just bagged one on a german Epay auction! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Congrats!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

What, no pics??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a Nomad I kinda wanted to replace the one on the rack...Somebody did a little customization on her...Thanks to J65 and phone call from Tom Stumpf, here she sits...Also got the Starburst version...didn't really need it, but Tom's a hell-a-vu salesman... RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop Raceway said:


> What, no pics??? RM


Dis one!:thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=200748727983.html


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful Nomads, Randy. :thumbsup:

Say....I know a kid who could help ya chop'm!


----------



## tjd241

Say... Those AFZ's go 'round a 3" Hairpin ?? :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


> Say... Those AFZ's go 'round a 3" Hairpin ?? :dude:


erm...AFX? yep, they do.:thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

I want a bsrt g3 chassis...my friend cant sell me his..but he has lots parts and tech..to hook them up..name your price..


----------



## sidejobjon

copperhead71 said:


> lmk sjj if you want this one? runs good on my tyco /afx tracks but it might be better off on a buck type track.


Ckeck you mailbox?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## tazman052186

tazman052186 said:


> My most wanted for 2012 is the tyco bandit and tyco nissan.


Found two more most wanted. Tyco green turbo hopper and orange hopper.


----------



## JordanZ870

Congrats, Tazman! :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Have gotten them yet still looking for them.


----------



## Bill Hall

I dont have much of a list, but on rare occassions I find something I like.

I've punted on this model half a dozen different times.










Arguably the best styled 240 ever. No argument here. 










Always liked the stance and fit of their 240. The dark blue with white accents only adds to its charm










A bit chubby in front compared to the 1:1 240 Scarabs, but proportionally great on the whole. This ones not all gerfed up front or barrel-rolled across the roof. Bonus!










No! It's not an Aurora Ansen. Anyone know about this rear rim? A Cox leftover thing?


----------



## pshoe64

Bill, those rims appeared on the HO Cox chassis and the 1st gen AMRAC chassis. AMRACs also had a nice burgundy 4-spoke rim early on (same as the gray ones). I have 1 set of those I'm saving for that perfect custom that will need 'em!

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

Funny story. Once upon a time I had that very same slotcar. By far my fastest and most cherished. The last time I remembered playing with it was on my Wedding night. Ok, thats doesn't sound right, but its true. For our wedding (10 years ago Sept), I was given two jobs. One, choose the wedding car and a "game" for the wedding couple to kiss instead of tinkling glasses. I chose a 1936 Oldsmobile Convertible hotrod that belonged to a friend (one of 8 made).

For the game, I decided that guests had to challenge someone from the wedding party to a slot car race. I borrowed my brother in law's race set and brought my remaining cars. After the wedding someone else cleaned up the track and cars and I suppose I packed my case up until about 2 years ago when I got back into slotting. I had forgotten about the game and could not find my favorite car anywhere. I counted it lost as being dismantled at some point. I began searching for another, but at the time they were vsought after by collectors and the value rose to a point I was not willing to pay. Then my Brother inlaw offered to sell me his det. I paid him $20.00 and took it home. When I opened the box I nearly fainted. There was my beloved Datsun.

This is what it looked like when I re-discovered it. Apparently I customized them back then too.










I decided to try and restore it, but I added a little something of my own.

Here is the "after" picture.











I actually had painted a number of my cars and have since stripped them and did them over. I sometimes wish I had left them alone. Alas I cannot stop myself.


----------



## Gareth

Stunning restoration job there. Those Datsuns look stunning in white and blue. Much better than my red, white and blue version.


----------



## Super Coupe

Not exactly a most wanted,but would like to get one without issues.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-AU...948544?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d010a8580#payId
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

Good Luck, not an easy find.


----------



## tazman052186

Super Coupe said:


> Not exactly a most wanted,but would like to get one without issues.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-AU...948544?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d010a8580#payId
> >Tom<


Dang thats alot. Im looking for one of them also. I like the way the body looks. There are resin casts of them being made also.


----------



## Gareth

Super Coupe said:


> Not exactly a most wanted,but would like to get one without issues.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-AU...948544?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d010a8580#payId
> >Tom<


Good luck on getting one Tom. I have one of the common yellow/orange Bre Datsuns and I love it. I'd like 3 more for home racing but those prices can get pretty scary! Especially for the Sugar Daddy one.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## TexMexSu

My "Most wanted" really should not be that hard to find.

Many years ago (more than I care to divulge) I started hacking away on this vintage Camaro body & chassis.....



















I often think about completing it but never have.

It does not look like much but it is light and drives great. One of the best runners we have still to this day!

Now I think I would like to start another using a little more finesse and see what I can do. It may not be much better, who knows.

If you happen to have a vintage Camaro body in less than pristine condition let me know.

I do not need bumpers, windows or even window posts!


----------



## Gareth

Hurrah!!

Just one more to go and I was offered it by slotnut but sadly I couldn't afford it. I managed to end up with two #27 Ferraris and both of them are mint in packet. The other one isn't in the photo but is in the silver Japanese issue box. 










The BMW collection is coming along nicely too with the addition of yellow #3 at the front which is a particularly nice shell in my opinion. How many more to go?


----------



## plymouth71

This one is Probably the hardest one as it is an "Australian" only release.


----------



## plymouth71

Ok... These are the ones I'm aware of.... They include AFX, Faller and Tomy. Anybody add to the list?


----------



## Gareth

Thanks Plymouth. I really like the green, red and black ones. Getting each minor variant of the yellow and white cars will be more of a drag. I have seen the green one for sale but i was swiftly out priced!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Gareth said:


> Hurrah!!
> 
> Just one more to go and I was offered it by slotnut but sadly I couldn't afford it. I managed to end up with two #27 Ferraris and both of them are mint in packet. The other one isn't in the photo but is in the silver Japanese issue box.


That's a great collection of Turbo Indy cars . . . I should check which ones I have and which ones I need. I always liked that funky body. I'll be saving this pic for reference. PS yer Shell #8 cars needs some tars.


----------



## Gareth

Well spotted Cordoba! That one I bought the body only and made the chassis up from spares but I had a lack of rear tyres! So pleased with them though.


----------



## plymouth71

Wow I had to actually Look to find it, LoL. This could be the next big craze. Amassing a bunch of slot cars and you challenge others to find "whats wrong with this picture"


----------



## Gareth

Sounds like a fun game to me! Although I might struggle considering I only noticed last night that the central windscreen post was broken on my dumper truck last night when I've had it for a couple of months now! It might mean I broke it last night when the controller shorted and the car crashed flat out!


----------



## sidejobjon

sidejobjon said:


> Any Brass Scratch Built Chassis from early 70`s. Willing to trade .PM what you have.
> Thanks
> SJJ


I`am also looking for a copy or original mid 70`s catalog from Parma Raceway in Ohio ,showing there listing for Scrach built HO plumber Chassis i think you mailed away for them for 25 cent. The Chassis were scrach built buy the best builders/ racers who raced there.
PLEASE HELP 
Thanks SJJ


----------



## JordanZ870

Woot!

*snoopy dance*

I gots it I GOTS IT!

All the way from Germany!
I love German Ebay!
By and far, THE most I have ever paid for a slot car....BUT
it was still less than half the price our local Ebay guys seem to want.
Besides, since the Faller Ferrari 512M was a trade (bless Andrij REALLY GOOD!) , I can 
divide the cost of the Faller Porsche 917 by two! :thumbsup:
The car is perfect and has obviously seen very little track time.
*more Snoopy dance*:wave:


----------



## copperhead71

Great..more car's i'll never own!:thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

Great..more car's i'll never own!:thumbsup:twice!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, those look sweet!!! Congrats Joez!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those are a couple beauties :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Very nice set there. I always liked that Porsche. 

--rick


----------



## Gareth

Love the colour scheme on that Porsche. Really sets the body style off nicely.


----------



## TexMexSu

plymouth71 said:


> Wow I had to actually Look to find it, LoL. This could be the next big craze. Amassing a bunch of slot cars and you challenge others to find "whats wrong with this picture"



Well then here is my offering......












What?  Too easy????


----------



## JordanZ870

Middle rear row, left rear tire is different?


----------



## plymouth71

there's a yellow tow truck.


----------



## JordanZ870

plymouth71 said:


> there's a yellow tow truck.


OMG, too funny by half!:thumbsup:


----------



## TexMexSu

plymouth71 said:


> there's a yellow tow truck.


WHAT???

I got that off eBay, guy said it was a rare prototype light red...........



:tongue:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TexMexSu said:


> WHAT???
> 
> I got that off eBay, guy said it was a rare prototype light red...........
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


You may have just gotten a little too excited on bidding...I think he was talking about the flashing red light on top... RM


----------



## TexMexSu

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You may have just gotten a little too excited on bidding...I think he was talking about the flashing red light on top... RM


Me? Excited? Really????

No, I am just enthusiastic with my passions..................



.....seems I have to have at least one tow truck on the way all the time.


(currently there are two in transit)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Do they even have a 12 step program for wrecker hoarding???  :jest::hat:


----------



## pshoe64

He's close to that 12th step, just needs one more!
Awesome display of towing power!

-Paul


----------



## alpink

thanx for sharing


----------



## Rolls

Hooked on wreckers


----------



## TexMexSu

Rolls said:


> Hooked on wreckers


:thumbsup: :freak:

And always looking for more so.........


----------



## plymouth71

I suppose it's better than wrecked on hookers.


----------



## sethndaddy

plymouth71 said:


> I suppose it's better than wrecked on hookers.


lmao........good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a few cars that arrived from Honda27 Motors, Inc. I've been looking for the #11 Talledaga car for a few years, just don't see one on the bay that much... These are like brand new. Thanks bud, RM


----------



## SplitPoster

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a few cars that arrived from Honda27 Motors, Inc. I've been looking for the #11 Talledaga car for a few years, just don't see one on the bay that much... These are like brand new. Thanks bud, RM


Randy, you're just lucky Honda doesn't have a better camera. The pictures usually don't do justice to the cars.... and I am always pleasantly suprised. Those do look like they could pass for brand new! Didn't know that Talla-deeega car existed!


----------



## plymouth71

Got My AFX WHite/Black Police Van, Thanks Mr. Nagy !! ! ! Still hoping on a couple others...


----------



## TexMexSu

slotcarman12078 said:


> Do they even have a 12 step program for wrecker hoarding???  :jest::hat:


I have passed the 12 step program in red alone............











:wave:


Fortunately we are signed up in several other programs..........


----------



## Rick Carter

Plymouth,

I have the Trans Am and I "think" 2 other cars that you're missing. I won't be able to check until the 25th for you.


----------



## plymouth71

Thank you Rick. I have been and will remain patient in aquiring these slots.


----------



## slotcarwilly

*Most Wanted 2012*

Too many to list, but here's a few of the ones I'm searching for.


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarwilly said:


> Too many to list, but here's a few of the ones I'm searching for.


Here's one! cheap, too! :thumbsup:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Jam-Ca...320941375331?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ab998bf63


----------



## plymouth71

Rick Carter said:


> Plymouth,
> 
> I have the Trans Am and I "think" 2 other cars that you're missing. I won't be able to check until the 25th for you.






Did ya find anything Rick?


:wave:


----------



## Rick Carter

Mannn, sorry for the delay. I forgot to check for you. I'm sitting up in the built-in Sauna, my attic but only for you and yes, I have a trans. Shoot me your email address and I'll send you a pic. I didn't have the #21 but its the #5.


----------



## sidejobjon

*Atlas indy*

Any one have any Atlas open wheeled? They made a few differant ones.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I finally got one I thought would be out of reach...










Being a long time Tyco fan, and recently diving into F1 cars, this is one I HAD to get,
but, if I ever saw one on ebay, it always went way beyond my limit.
This one came in a lot of cars I got off criagslist.

Does anyone know who drove this car? It looks like around the end of the ground effects era.
The closest I can find on the web is this...










The other holy grails of F1 cars for me would be he Tomy Turbo Marlboro F1










Or the Tyco...










I'd also like to find a TV Guide STP 43 car.


----------



## ggnagy

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, I finally got one I thought would be out of reach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a long time Tyco fan, and recently diving into F1 cars, this is one I HAD to get,
> but, if I ever saw one on ebay, it always went way beyond my limit.
> This one came in a lot of cars I got off criagslist.
> 
> Does anyone know who drove this car? It looks like around the end of the ground effects era.
> The closest I can find on the web is this...


who? 
WHO?

Mario Andretti, of course!

in 1981, he drove car #22, best finish of 4th in the USGP West. lots of retirements that year. 

what *are* they teaching gearheads these days? :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ggnagy said:


> who?
> WHO?
> 
> Mario Andretti, of course!
> 
> in 1981, he drove car #22, best finish of 4th in the USGP West. lots of retirements that year.
> 
> what *are* they teaching gearheads these days? :tongue:


Aahhhhh.......yes.
I did some reading, and THIS was the car that made him quit F1.....nice....

Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

Any one have a Rattler I , to trade? 
SJJ


----------



## plymouth71

Jon, I have no Idea what a Rattler I is. Anychance you can post a picture? 

I just wanted to update my list too as I recently got a couple of my most wanted!


----------



## sidejobjon

Rick,
Heres aa link they are brass Chassis
http://www.horacepro.com/cars.html

Thanks SJJ


----------



## ParkRNDL

As long as this thread is back, I'll throw this out there. I have picked up a bunch of cars that I was looking for too...










It's been a good few months. :wave:

--rick

Oops... Forgot to include the #30 Magnasonic Roadrunner in yellow...


----------



## warnergt

*Magnasonic Javelin AMX Trans-Am*

I just stumbled across this thread and see a couple of you folks are looking 
for a Magnasonic Javelin AMX Trans-Am in White/Red/Orange/Yellow #21. 
I have one that I'm willing to let go.

It is in very good to excellent condition. The chassis is a genuine 
magnasonic and is mint. It has one trivial problem: the front bumper is off 
(I have it but it is just hanging there for the picture) and it looks like the 
front bumper had been glued back on at one time. This is something that 
certainly wouldn't bother me; I'm just letting you know.

Contact me if you're interested.

George


----------



## warnergt

Here are my "most wanted" items. I don't need the cars. 
I'm looking for three Thunderjet boxes.


----------



## vickers83

PM sent


----------



## sethndaddy

really guys......If I made a "wanted list" my wife wouldn't let me buy others.


----------



## alpink

I used to be ON a wanted list. but they took them down at the Post Office.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

sethndaddy said:


> really guys......If I made a "wanted list" my wife wouldn't let me buy others.


Exactly, if you make a list your limited, otherwise without the list I am free to do as I will, well I mean what the Mrs will let me buy.

Boosted


----------



## plymouth71

Well I think I ended 2012 on a good note! Now I just have to revise my list for 2013. Here's how it turned out!











Thank you to all whom I traded with ! May you find that elusive car this year too!


----------

